# confused



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

My period finished on 10th of July. My ovulation days were 16th till 23rd 
But the thing is the last two days I've been having discharge I was just wondering if anyone else
Has had this?
bit confused any help will help 
Thanks xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey kelseyxxx what sort of discharging  it will be alot easier if you explain the discharge bit.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi becky thanks for replying   it's like a egg white colour or a creamy colour but I only though you seen that whilst in fertile period just confused cos new to all this really xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey kelseyxxxx  how many day post ovulate are you as it sound all good for you as that what happen to me for few day last week as I am guessing you are 5/6 dpo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm six dpo today and they is still a little of discharge today  
How is things for you   xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow kelseyxxxx praying for you as I am still getting cm discharge but that part of being pregnant and I am fine thank you just very tired lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations   how far are you  well I'm glad you've helped me out was getting worried haha xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

I'm now six dpo and not much discharge but got sharp pains on left side of my ovaries and have been having abdominal pains for the last hour any1 else experienced this :/ xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey sound like implanation cramp as it the right time so please try to relax ans try not to look out for the signs  and discharge it should only happen once a day so don't worry it all normal.
Thank you I am 4 week 3 day
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey kelseyxxxx  how are you  what he news
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well have you not done any test  just in case
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh darling  so sorry to hear your BFN and for your DP to have low count  It he taking anything to improve it
Becky7 xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

hey becky
It's okay and not atm we only found out yesterday  
we see consultant on 22nd so will be told what tx we will get.    
we read up on internet about what vitamins to take to make it go up so we are going to get them next week.
Anyway how are you?xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Kelsey - my hubby had a zero count, and we put him on Wellman multivitamins - by the time we were matched to a sperm donor and ready for EC (8 months later) - he had a million swimmers.

Best of luck 

Sheila


----------

